# New Stylus Pens



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 11, 2014)

I picked up a couple of these new stylus kits with the metal mesh stylus tips. The metal seems to be a lot more durable then the rubber tips. Also they are larger then the slimline stylus kits and are easier to hold. 
One pen is amboyna burl and the other is some of jdaschels custom cast cactus blanks. 


 


Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice ! What kits are they ?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2014)

Those are sharp. Who's kits are those if I can ask?


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 11, 2014)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085188/43437/Tetra-Nano-Silver-Stylus-Pen-Kit-Gold-and-Chrome.aspx

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 11, 2014)

Both of those look real nice. Where is James selling the Cactus blanks?


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice looking components on those timbers.
Well done.

Les


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 12, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Both of those look real nice. Where is James selling the Cactus blanks?


 Here is an old listing of his, you should be able to contact him from there.
Pine cone blanks- http://www.ebay.com/sch/crabcreekin...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
Good luck.
Tom


----------

